# Lump on belly



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

My five month old has a marble sized lump near her bottom nipple. It appeared overnight while she was at the kennel (she is the kennel mascot and spends all her time with the owner). It is firm but not rock hard. It doesn't appear to hurt her and she's not bothering it. I noticed it when I picked her up yesterday. 

She's still young so it can't be related to heat nor is it hard like a cancer lump. I'll call the vet tomorrow but just wondering if anyone might know before I can get her in. 

Thanks 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

pic??


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

it has grown since yesterday


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

looks like a cyst or abcess
vet visit maybe


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

We are going to the vet today - soonest I could get in. Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Is the lump on her nipple itself? Might just be a case of an "infected" hair follicle on her tummy (a pimple) that has gotten bigger over time.


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

It turned out to be a blood blister - a really large one! The vet thinks it got pinched or another dog nipped at her. It's healing well thank goodness. I swear this pup keeps the vet in business. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

Glad it turned out okay!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

